# IUI or IVF



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

So i was due to start IVF next month after months of unexplained in fertility and entering our 3rd year of trying. One miscarriage back in 2013. Life has pretty much been on hold since the miscarriage and subsequently i found out that i had post natal depression - weird as i thought what?! i was 8 weeks pregnant when i sadly miscarried. I went to see Jane Knight at Zeta West and she gave me a wake up call saying your life is on hold. I knew it was and it really made me think gosh have that glass of wine and try and relax - dont' get me wrong if someone says those words to me i want to strangle them ;-) but i feel like i had made peace with myself. So i decided to enjoy Xmas with my husband and we went out for a night out and shared a bottle of wine (OMG!) and just had fun and remembered how good we are together. It really takes a toll on your relationship and the fun gets taken out of everything.
So i applied for a job and got it and i start basically the time i was meant to start IVf! Been deliberating over this for a week now and i just think i can't start IVF the same time as job. I have emotionally been preparing myself for IVF and now i think hold on i need to present my best self not potentially my worse self. So i have to wait 3 months. Thinking about options and going to hospital but what do people think about IUI v IVF? Also part of the reason i want to try something is to take control but also to minimise the amount of time i need for IVF hospital visits. What is it like for IUI in terms of dedicating time to hopsital visits? Any advice welcome.


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Spatty14,

Firstly I'm sorry to hear you have had to experience a miscarriage   but it's good to hear that you are feeling more yourself again and have enjoyed that much needed and deserved bottle of wine with your OH   

I'm sorry I don't have any helpful answers as I am only just about to begin my first IUI treatment (NHS are offering me 4 IUI and 1 IVF so I'm grabbing whatever I can get!). From what I understand IVF is much more invasive and intense than IUI but I don't really know how many visits are needed to the clinic. I have been told by a very helpful lady on here that IUI requires one scan about day 2 just after your period starts, then a few more leading up to ovulation to monitor the follicles growing. Then you get a trigger shot (I think that one is when you are having one of your scans) and then you have to go back again with OH about 24-36 hours later for your 'basting'   So that sounds like about five visits over about a two week period. I don't think the appointments take long though.

Anyway, I'm sure the other ladies will have lots more information, experience and wisdom to share with you. I just didn't want to leave you without anyone answering  

Good luck on your journey and with whichever choice you make, and Congratulations on your new job!!!!! 2015 is your year


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much cinnamon75 - it's a really helpful response. Yes i feel like for the last 16 months i have been in this fog and last year for sure was an awful year - family traumas, my OH lost his job, diagnosed unexplained infertility whihch is just horrendous for a control freak like me. I need an explanation rather than a frankly dodgy diagnosis. In fact i have been in touch with Prof Winston from Genesis Research Trust and basically says that unexplained infertility is lack of diagnosis. I went armed every visit to the consultant asking for other tests that are more sensitive to find out but to be honest the response was pretty hostile and just said it basically comes down to sperm and eggs and everything so far looks ok. We started chinese herbs and acupuncture and got much more of a warm approach and a more detailed analysis from our acupuncturist as they mentioned this MAR positive is a problem and that the issue could lie with the OH. They still haven't acknowledged that his results aren't great but i feel like what else can we do? 
I am hoping 2015 will be our year as it started well for OH with  new job and now me. Maybe everything happens for a reason and that there is a reason why i just can't do IVF at same time as starting new job. But 3 months is a big wait - i will ask hospital if IUI is a good idea before IVF and if it will work trying to work around a new job. Staying at my current job is not an option as it's een upsetting me for so long as it's a pretty toxic atmosphere.
I am so grateful for your response cinnnamon75.


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Spatty, so sorry for your rough road .  It's tough.  We too had unexplained infertility, which essentially means nothing that we can look for is wrong...which is good but also frustrating!  We went w IUI first because it's so much cheaper and easier, and it worked .  Our cycles...we had bloodwork on cycle day 2 (to confirm not pregnant), took clomid CD5-9.  Had an ultrasound scan to check for follicles on CD10.  Both of our scans were good that day so we did the trigger shot that night and had the IUi 1.5 day later.  Then no more visits until the next cycle (first cycle, got AF and repeated blood work; second cycle had a BFP and bloodwork to confirm on OTD).  So we really had very few visits.  The IVF is a lot more visit/hormone/procedure intensive, but I don't know many details.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Hi freyarun - thank you that is really very helpful. I am also really encouraged to hear yours worked first time around - are you based in london and do you have any clinic recommendations? We will keep our 1 free cycle for IVF and therefore will have to look at paying for IUI. It's good to know that it's less trips to hopsital and less invasive as it looks like that could work for us with my new job starting. Thank you so much. This forum is a life line.


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Spatty . I'm actually in the U.S., just really like this forum so...wish I had some recommendations for you .  Here in the US, we almost all have to pay for it all out of pocket.  My insurance covered a few of the medicines but nothing else.  So the IUi is $400 a cycle versus IVF which is $20,000 a cycle.  Pretty easy choice for us to go iUI first!!  I Know some ladies take time off, but Im not able to...so I've worked through the whole thing.  I was lucky to have the IUi fall on my day off.  Really I didn't think it was a big deal to work during it all...I would have gone to work after IUI if I had to.  You'll be fine!  The hormones can make you a little nutty but that's okay...worth it!!


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

So we went to the hospital and today is my cycle day 9 and they were like - you can do IUI this week! So tomorrow back for scan to check follicles and then next week it will happen. all happening very fast but i can take advantage to my time being a bit more free in next few weeks. So very happy but shocked too. No drugs as apparently they only give drugs if you don't ovulate normally. I am really in shock....but it's all good.


----------

